# Ballistic effects



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Check this out!


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I can now justify buying a .50 BMG rifle or at least a .338 Lapua in case I ever get attacked by a barrel of water.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fun to watch but I highly doubt it was filmed for any kind of serious medical information. Considering all the actual ballistics tests out there that yield real results, this seems kind of silly. Nothing towards you huntinbull, I know you were just sharing a cool video. 

There's nothing scientific about blowing a water barrel apart. Of course the damage increases with the kinetic energy...but I'm pretty sure everyone knows that already. This was filmed by some hilljack in his back yard.


Again, fun to watch & even more fun to do, but scientific? Hardly.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Pretty nice guns for a hilljack to own ....none the less it was fun to watch ....


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought the same thing to myself after typing that out. 

Perhaps it was a hilljack who came up with the premise that it was for some type of medical evaluation. Was it even recorded in high speed? I'm not sure what a barrel blowing apart would tell you in relation to important facts doctors need to know, such as terminal ballistics or temporary cavitation.


I'm a hilljack, and I've shot many a barrel full of water. lol.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I want that .338, ******* results seem pretty ruthless....


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Ballistic effects was the title of the video before i found it. That "hilljack" not only had some cool firearms, but he had enough money to use a NEW barrel for each shot!!! Who has that kind of money laying around?? They were even the good barrels with handles!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

If you go out to their websites , they do alot of research into anti terrorist activities etc. some cool vidoes are there if you like things that go boom..


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I love things that go boom.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry if I came across wrong, I had already seen the video and thought the setup was funny. 

Maybe it was government funded & tax dollars bought those barrels.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> I love things that go boom.


Ya buddy, amen to that!


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

well I know the next time my wife tells me to go empty the rain catch barrel because the water went stagnant Ill shoot it with my 50 BMG its quicker than a bailing bucket


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

C.Keith&Co said:


> ...its quicker than a bailing bucket



Now THAT is a scientific observation.


----------

